# Supporting the Troops:  AHL Cam Hockey Jerseys



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2007)

Had this link passed along to me, and thought you'd enjoy:

http://www.moosehockey.com/2006-07/070310/recap.php

Photos are at the bottom of the piece, but I'm sharing some of the images directly here.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Mar 2007)

Bloody Awesome!!!!!!!!!
Great support.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

ive been searching for one of these jerseys for a little while now, trying to buy one to put in a display case, no luck yet though


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2007)

Just go to Manitoba Moose website....I'm sure they have an online store.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

already looked couldnt find it, ill check again just to make sure


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2007)

the link was in the first post

http://www.moosehockey.com/2006-07/070310/recap.php


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (26 Mar 2007)

why were the lssr parading at a manitoba moose game?


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

haha i found the link, im saying i couldnt find the jersey in there online shop


----------



## BernDawg (26 Mar 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> why were the lssr parading at a manitoba moose game?



Well, they are in LFWA.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Mar 2007)

Awesome. I like it  ;D


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> haha i found the link, im saying i couldnt find the jersey in there online shop



Sorry, misunderstood....maybe just send them an email.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Sorry, misunderstood....maybe just send them an email.



no problem
thats a good idea, i`ll try that


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2007)

McKee 19 - let us know if they sell the cam jerseys.  I wouldn't mind one or two if they're available, too.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> McKee 19 - let us know if they sell the cam jerseys.  I wouldn't mind one or two if they're available, too.



will do


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Mar 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> McKee 19 - let us know if they sell the cam jerseys.  I wouldn't mind one or two if they're available, too.


Me too.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

""Unfortunately those jerseys sold out the same night we started with them.  There really is no way of getting anymore as they were a specialty jersey and there was only 96 made in total."

that was the message i received this morning, maybe next year boys


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Rats. Next year I guess.


----------



## BernDawg (27 Mar 2007)

I'm sure if enough people contact them looking for jerseys they may be inclined to do another run.  I'll send them an email too.  Wait... is that a groundswell I feel??


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Good idea BernDawg. I will send one off as well.


----------



## mckee19 (28 Mar 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I'm sure if enough people contact them looking for jerseys they may be inclined to do another run.  I'll send them an email too.  Wait... is that a groundswell I feel??





			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Good idea BernDawg. I will send one off as well.


did you guys get the same email as me or have they said anything different?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Mar 2007)

No reply as of yet.


----------



## mckee19 (28 Mar 2007)

ok well if you do hear something keep us updated
thanks


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> ok well if you do hear something keep us updated
> thanks


Ok then


----------



## BernDawg (28 Mar 2007)

I sent mine to the director of marketing / merchandising and I got a response within a few minutes.  "Sorry they all sold out at the game"
That's too bad cause it's probably the only hockey jersey I would buy cept maybe team Canada if I got a real deal.
Cheers
Bern


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2007)

Hi Mike,



We have had a number of people looking for this style of jersey.  Unfortunately, we won’t be able to make up anymore this season, but we will be doing another military night next season with a similar camo theme.



Sorry

Dave Blackmore


Next year I guess guys.


----------

